# GRCA Field Trial



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting this here on GRF. It is great to see more field focus! Will you run a golden?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I second Jill!

I love to see more awareness of field events...
Thanks John...


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks for posting this here on GRF. It is great to see more field focus! Will you run a golden?


Yes, I hope to enter all four of our Goldens. Jake won his first Amateur and his first Open on these grounds. Lucy will also run Open and Amateur if not in season. Boone will run the Qual. and I hope to have Annie our 9 month old in the Derby!

Hope to see some of you (and your dogs) there!

John


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Derby is so exciting. Last year, I really thought the lab Pink was going to win.


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

I was rooting for Pink too! Much better points and finishes per start than Punch.

This year I'm rooting for Annie!


John


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks to the many members of the GRCGSL our trial went off smoothly this past weekend.

Several Goldens were entered. Jack Steven's Babe placed 2nd in the Qualifying stake. She is a very nice smart dog with tons of style. I have liked her ever since she won a Derby I was judging.

Our dog FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH won the highest placing Golden award by taking 3rd place in the Open. 53 dogs were entered in this stake and only 4 finished! Jake had a hunt on the last bird of the water triple that probably cost him the blue ribbon.

Thanks also to Leslie Albin for trimming Jake. He's 7 years old and has never been trimmed except to remove burrs.


John


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

John, congratulations to you and Jake for winning high placing Golden! Woo hoo!


----------



## Backcreek (Apr 23, 2009)

John,

Are you breeding Jake now? If so, will you contact me.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work, Jake!


----------

